# Irish Times ECB rate article



## Gen360 (10 Mar 2017)

Irish Times article about ECB rates. If the banks get their timing right they might make a few quid on the old trackers. Or am I just being cynical.

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...hi-so-when-will-mortgage-rates-rise-1.3004308


----------



## SirMille (20 Mar 2017)

I was thinking this could happen


----------

